# Position Pumpe im Teich ?



## Acronicta (12. Feb. 2007)

Öhm, habe gerade mal mit der Hotline von Ubbink telefoniert (siehe Thread Ubbink Powermax) und nebenbei meinte die Tante, das die pumpe ja wohl nicht an der tiefsten Stelle des Teiches, sondern bei ca. 50cm Wassertiefe stehen sollte, damit sie im Sommer nicht das kalte Wasser hochpumpt und damit das ganze Teichklima durcheinanderbringt.... Klang logisch.

Meine Oase Aquamax hatte ich immer auf dem Grund stehen - ist das falsch ?
Habe so immerhin nie nen Schlammsauger benötigt...


----------



## kwoddel (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*

Hallo
Deine Tante hat jetzt im Winter wohl gemeint und da hat sie Recht. Da du sonst die unteren etwas wämere Schichten wieder mit vermischt. Im Sommer würde ich die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle setzen um den Mulm usw. aus den Teich zu bekommen.


----------



## Acronicta (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*



			
				kwoddel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Deine Tante hat jetzt im Winter wohl gemeint und da hat sie Recht. Da du sonst die unteren etwas wämere Schichten wieder mit vermischt. Im Sommer würde ich die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle setzen um den Mulm usw. aus den Teich zu bekommen.




Eben, denke ich auch.
Im Winter läuft die Pumpe eh nicht.
Und so leben meine Fische immerhin schon 10 Jahre, fast ohne das je einer gestorben wäre.
Und Schlamm ist trotz 50-60 Fischen (14000 liter) auch nach 10 Jahren kaum drin!
Also bleibt die Pumpe unten.


----------



## Mühle (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*

Hallo,

ich habe auch schon mehrfach in angeblichen Fachbeiträgen gelesen, daß auf gar keinen Fall die Pumpe an die tiefste Stelle gestellt werden sollte, so holt man gerade im Sommer das sauerstoffreiche kalte Wasser an die Wasseroberfläche, erwärmt es und der Sauerstoff geht flöten  .

In den Fachbeiträgen heißt es, lieber diese Pumpe im Sommer austellen, ansonsten mehr Schaden als Nutzen.

Tja, wieder eine Frage, die man sich selbst beantworten muß.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Steingarnele (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*

Hi,

dazu ist aber noch zu sagen, es ist sicher auch die Frage wie Tief der Teich ist!
Ich denke das man bei einem kleinen Flachen (unter 1m Tiefe und 3000L) der noch 12h Sonne bekommt, die Pumpe weiter oben lassen sollte. Durch die Zirkulation, wird zwar auch Wasser von weiter unten gezogen, aber nicht so stark. Wobei es wieder bei einem grossen Teich 8000L> mit 1,80 und mehr egal ist.


----------



## Thorsten (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*

Hallo zusammen,

1.
Pumpe im Winter ausstellen, oder ca. 50 cm oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche "hängen".

2.
Im Sommer würde ich auf jedenfall die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich legen, sonst macht es wenig Sinn! 
(der Mulm etc. bleibt liegen)

3.
Im übrigen ist das mit den Wasserschichten bei uns im Teich nicht so wild, 
dafür sind diese nicht tief genug um ein vermischen der Wasserschichten zu erzeugen.



@ Britta

Wer um _Gottes Willen_ sagt das die Pumpe im Sommer abgestellt werden muss/soll??

Wenn Du die Pumpe abstellst, wird der Filter nicht mehr gespeist, Bakkis gehen ein und dein Filter kannste dann wieder reinigen. 
Macht absolut *KEINEN SINN*.

Pumpe und Filter müssen rund um die Uhr laufen!!


----------



## Haitu (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*

Hallo,

wenn ein System 10 Jahre zufriedenstellend läuft sollt man da nichts ändern.

Im übrigen bin ich eher ein Verfechter der Oberwasserabsaugung. 
Einfach aus dem Grunde weil das den Bedingungen in einem Natursee näher kommt.
Alle 40cm circa ändern sich die Lebensgemeinschaften in den Schichten.
Die unteren leben von den Produkten der sich darüber befindlichen Lebensgemeinschaft bei immer geringerem Verbrauch an Sauerstoff bis hinunter zum Schlamm in dem dann anaerobe "Verbrennung"  stattfindet.
Der Unterschied zwischen der Absaugung am Boden oder der an der Oberfläche lässt sich vielleicht mit dem Pflügen des Bodens oder dem nur Aufhacken der Kruste vergleichen.

Beim Pflügen  werden Bodenbakterien der unteren Schicht an die Oberfläche befördert wo sie nicht hingehören und absterben.
Nach dem Pflügen ist die Bodenverbesserung durch Bakterientätigkeit für eine längere Zeit gestört.

Beim nur Aufhacken ist dies nicht so. 
Hier bekommen die Bakterien der aktivsten oberen Bodenschicht, ca. 10cm, besseren Zugang zu dem benötigten Sauerstoff und werden noch aktiver.

Bei Neubau der Teichanlage muss man sich eben vorher entscheiden was einem wichtig ist.

Beispiele funktionierender Systeme beider Ausführung gibt es und die Entscheidung schein mir dann eigentlich eher eine "Bauchsache" zu sein.


----------



## Mühle (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*

Hallo,

hier mal einen für mich sehr interessanten Aufsatz über den Teichbau (auch wenn er schon viele Jahre alt ist, vielleicht kennt ihn der ein oder andere nicht) :

[DLMURL]www.zeolith.de/teichbau.html[/DLMURL]

Ich finde, hier wird doch so manch eine Theorie ganz anders gesehen.

Ob der Bericht 100%ig richtig ist, finde ich unwichtig, für mich war es eine Anregung auch mal anders zu denken  .

Kurze Auszüge :

- niemals unter 60 cm Wassertiefe absaugen
- Bodeneinläufe, eine Erfindung der Industrie
....

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*

Hallo Britta,

klar rückt dieser "Aufsatz" einiges gerade, was die Teichindustrie im Hinblick auf den eigenen Profit den Kunden falsch suggeriert.
Dafür versucht er das eigene Produkt (Zeolith) ins rechte Licht zu rücken. 

Bei manchen Sachen muss ich mich aber wirklich fragen... 
Nicht nur, dass er gegen Findlinge landwirtschaftlicher Flächen wettert (hab ich massenhaft in und am Teich verbaut und viele andere auch) - ich würde das ja abhängig von der Gesteinsart machen... aber dann kommt er auch noch mit sowas daher:


> Eine weitere Gefahr für Teichwasser ergibt sich durch Findlinge: Jede Steinsorte verursacht verschiedene Schwingungen, die das gesamte Leben in einem Teich völlig durcheinander bringen können. Handelt es sich um Findlinge aus bestimmten Graniten, Basalten oder Kalksandstein-Formationen, kann das gesamte Zusammenspiel der biologischen Kräfte stark herabgesetzt werden. Wenn bestimmte Mikroorganismen fehlen, weil sie aufgrund starker Schwingungen nicht leben können, werden auch bestimmte organische Stoffe nicht abgebaut und schon sind die Algenkulturen in der Lage, mit ihrem ungebremsten Wachstum Teichwasser in eine Kloake zu verwandeln.



Ein Abbau der Stickstoffverbindungen bis zu N2 (welches unter normalen Bedingungen ja gasförmig ist), findet in unseren Teichen im Allgemeinen kaum statt. Das haben wir ja erst vor wenigen Wochen anderweitig geklärt.
Algen kommen immer dann zum Zug, wenn nicht genug pflanzliche Gegenspieler vorhanden sind. Das hat m.M.n. nix mit "durch Schwingungen fehlende Mikroorganismen) zu tun.

In der Natur spielt es auch keine Rolle, welche Gesteinsart im See Schwingungen ausstrahlt oder ob da von "göttlicher Hand" (Vorsicht Ironie!  )immer ein wenig Zeolith ins Wasser gekrümmelt wird.
Die Feld-Findlinge sind garantiert auch in den ganz normalen Süßwasserseen unserer Gegenden abgelagert. Denn sie wurden mit der letzten Eiszeit aus Skandinavien hierher verbracht. Und da liegen sie nun und frieren allmählich an die Oberfläche oder warten eben in einiger Wassertiefe auf bessere Zeiten.



> Auf __ Rohrkolben sollte verzichtet werden, auch __ Lilien sind nur in Maßen einzusetzten. Diese beiden Sorten Wasserpflanzen wachsen sehr stark, überwuchern alle Kleinpflanzen und haben durch ihre starke Halmmasse den Nachteil, dass sie durch den winterlichen Verrottungsprozess zu viel Faulschlamm hinterlassen.


Ah ja. Das ist so zumindest theoretisch richtig, aber leider nicht zuende gedacht. Denn die Pflanzen bilden nur soviel Biomasse, wie sie Nährstoffe vorfinden. Sind mehr Nährstoffe da, als die Pflanzen ausnehmen können (weil ich auf Starkzehrer wie __ Iris verzichte), dann kommen wieder die Algen zum Zug. Außerdem sollte man die Biomasse vor dem Verrotten zumindest teilweise auf dem Kompost entsorgen.
Ich würde sicherlich noch mehr finden, hab aber erstmal was anderes zu erledigen. Der Autor könnte also genauso gut im Falle der Pumpentiefe falsch liegen 

Ergo, jeden Bericht kritisch lesen und auch hinterfragen, was will der Autor damit bezwecken?! 

In diesem Sinne: "Glaube keiner Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast!"


----------



## Mühle (12. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*

Hallo Annett,

wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, der Bericht ist als Anregung gedacht  und nicht als die letzte Weisheit anzusehen.

Ich fand einige Sachen sehr interessant, z.B. die Gedanken der Teichplanung, Fischbesatz, Untergrund oder die Seerosenpflanzung.

Es ging hier um den Einsatz der Teichpumpe, in welcher Tiefe. Daher mein Link  .

Daß auch in diesem Bericht viele fragwürdige Sachen stehen, steht für mich außer Frage, wie in jedem anderen Bericht auch.

Auch die dort angebotenen Böschungsmatten sind sehr fragwürdig, ich hatte sie gekauft und nach kurzer Zeit wieder entsorgt; jedoch haben diese Matten mich auf die Idee gebracht, wie ich Böschungsmatten konstruieren und bauen könnte  , ist aber nicht dieses Thema hier.

viele Grüße

Britta


----------



## Annett (13. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Position Pumpe im Teich ?*

Hallo Britta,

ich sehe auch die Einsatztiefe einer Pumpe nicht so einfach, um pauschal jederman pauschal zu raten: Nie tiefer als 60cm.
Es kommt doch auch immer auf die Gegebenheiten und den Zweck der Pumpe im/am Teich an.
Eine Springbrunnenpumpe würde ich so flach wie möglich einsetzen. Auch die Pumpe für einen Wasserlauf würde ich nicht allzu tief aufstellen und möglichst nah am ankommenden Wasser, denn so ein Bachlauf in praller Sonne kann das Wasser schon ordentlich erwärmen. Liegt mein Teich aber im Schatten und ich wäre froh um ein paar Grade mehr Wassertemperatur (Jochen könnte das z.B. so gehen)... naja, Du weißt schon. 
Außerdem bin ich der Meinung, dass bei unseren "Pfützen" eine Durchmischung mittels Pumpen zwangsläufig erfolgt. Egal wo die Pumpe steht!
Sie läuft höchstens etwas langsamer ab.
Der Wasserrückstrom aus Filter oder Bachlauf wird immer eine Strömung im Teich verursachen. Man kann diese nur versuchen sanfter auslaufen zu lassen. 
Wenn es keine Durchmischung gäbe, dann würden ja die Fische im unteren Bereich am Nitrit und Ammonium eingehen oder diese Schicht nie aufsuchen, weil es dort unangenehm für sie ist.

Was die Besiedlungsfläche von Zeolith für Bakterien angeht, so habe ich nicht erst einmal gelesen, dass die "Poren" in diesem Material viel zu klein für die Bakterien sind! Dann kann man ja auch gleich Sand oder Kies einbringen. Ich denke, die in diesem Bericht beschriebene Wirkung geht allein auf die Ionentauscherfunktion des Zeoliths zurück. Aber das gehört nun wirklich nicht mehr zum eigentlichen Thema...


----------

